# char grill side box query



## biggiesize (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a buddy give me a pig cooker. Its made from a 275 gal. tank. its clean and has been cooked in so I'm not worried about chemicals. Question is I would like to put a fire box on it. would the fire box at lowes for the chargrill be big enough. For 50 bucks I would have more than that in a scratch build. I want to set it across the trailer and have the fire box in the middle like a dpp. thanks


----------



## wutang (Aug 29, 2008)

I am by no means an expert but my first though is that is an awfully big cooker to heat up with a firebox that normally generates heat for something much smaller.  I would think you would have to have a roaring fire in that little firebox and still might not get that large cooking chamber up to the temp you want throughout the whole chamber


----------



## binindy (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think it will be big enough; I use a Chargriller with a side box...and from what you've said, I'm sure your cooking space is at least twice the size of the Chargriller.


----------



## babyback (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree with Wutang and BinIndy.  I think you would need something bigger.  I would try and find someone to custom build a firebox for that cooker.  It would be more expensive but it would last longer too.  The metal on the CG firebox is pretty thin.  I am sure some of the more experienced members will chime in.


----------



## biggiesize (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks fellas thats what I thought. It was still in the box so I could' see the size or gauge. I have some sheet steel so I can make one if needed but I'm sure something suitable will arise thanks again


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 1, 2008)

I have that exact firebox on my smoker- a 55-gallon drum. It is barely big enough for it.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a friend design me a smoker a lot of years ago that was based on a 250 gallon drum. The offset fire box for that measured 24X24X24. He had made a notation that I could drop down to an 18X sized box.  His smoker/pig cooker was of the 275 gallon sized and ran quite well with his 24X sized box.

Just tossing in my $.02 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Maybe some of the members that have built there own smokers will let you know what the size is of the firebox on thier smoker.


----------



## leupy (Sep 1, 2008)

I also have a char griller and there are times I have trouble reaching temp.  I solved the issue by removing the grill on the fire box and using the space for more lump and wood.  Open the flu all the way and start with the damper fullu open then adjust the damper to maintain temp.


----------



## tomf (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

Just finished the fabrication on my 275 gallon oil tank smoker. I divided the tank into two chambers with some heavy gauge sheet metal between, and a series of holes drilled in the lower half of the divider. The top of the tank is also fabricated so all smoke has to go from the firebox side to the smoker chamber and is diffused back across the top to a 4" heavy wall steel stack with a damper on the top of it. This allows a firebox that is roughly a hundred gallons in size, and a smoker chamber of 135 gallons. I have two racks in the smoker box, they are 28 inches wide by 25 deep so it allows for a great deal of cooking area. The upper rack removes to stand turkeys and chickens and smoke them. 

I just did some test runs today and can regulate the temperature anywhere between 165 and 275 degrees. 

My smoker chamber has a sliding door on it that I fabricated by cutting the tank then using some angle iron and flat bar. The firebox is a hinged door, with an air damper below it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tomf (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is my mobile smoker grill, I just finished the fab rication of it this week and am looking forward to cooking my Thanksgiving Turkey in it after a few other test runs and grillings.
http://tfernands.spaces.live.com/pho...31B05B440!140/


----------



## ryf (Oct 4, 2008)

if you need one welded up, let me know, I pass through cincinatti/dayton area weekly for work, I live down in portsmouth.


----------

